# Speed sensor where it is ??



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

I need to change my speed sensor but i dont know where it is located. Does anyone know 

Thanks


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

its located in the top of the transmission. near the starter 
-dave


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wondering why this is in the turbo/forced induction section....


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *wondering why this is in the turbo/forced induction section.... *


You know what i don't know !!!!

*dave_f*
Thanks for the answer


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

when it comes down to it, does it really matter as long as it got answered correctly?

i don't see a problem with it. now if he asked what a air filter was, then that is another story


----------

